# Coral ID help.



## skimedic (Jun 24, 2011)

Any ideas on this one?



Cheers,


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll guess frogspawn.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Couple questions.
Is that fully extended? Doesn't look like it, full extension would help.
Looks like its sitting on a plate, so Im guessing some kind of Plate Coral, but without full extension, im just guessing.


----------



## skimedic (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup, that is fully extended. It does plump up a little bit more but that's about it. And no it does not sit on a plate. It looks more like a foot.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you get a couple more different shots.?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Although tough to tell for sure to me it's the "multiple " tips on the polyps that make me think frogspawn.


----------



## skimedic (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is another couple shots.


----------



## skimedic (Jun 24, 2011)

It has been ID as St Thomas Mushroom.

Thanks guys


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Offer it food(meaty) and see if it closes up.
Hungry St. Thomas mushroom - 3reef Reef Aquarium Forum


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Its def not a Frogspawn, there are no stalks CB.


----------

